

HTTP Requests and Other Awesome Cloud Code Enhancements - adelevie
http://blog.parse.com/2012/10/23/http-requests-and-other-awesome-cloud-code-enhancements/

======
adelevie
This is one of many features requested that Parse has promptly delivered. I
(among others), expressed interest in this feature just a matter of weeks
ago[0].

Cloud Code opened a floodgate of functionality on the Parse platform, and HTTP
requests open another such floodgate.

[0] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4506888>

